# New To Warhammer ( Dark Elfs



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

I have played 40k on and off for the past 9 years or more.

A few years ago i bought some dark elves and i haven't got around to playing a beginners battle yet.

any advice on how to get started on a DE army?

I have

1 sorceress
16 crossbow banner horn .. leader ?
16 spear banner horn .. leader ?
3 cold one knights (missing one cold one)
1 beastmaster (missing beast riders head)


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

For starters, I'd look toward getting some Dark Elf Spears, a box of Cold One Knights, another Sorceress, and a box of Dark Riders. That would allow you to get an idea of the army and it's special features. 

Then, take a look at the Cult of Slaanesh. But first of all, you need to get a hold of the Army Book... without it, nothing we post will be of much use.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

ill get that next week. i might go to beginners this weekend.

so more spears
more cold ones
another wicked woman
and some riders

sounds like a good list already i think i know what to do 

http://uk.games-workshop.com/storefront/store.uk?do=Individual&code=99110212042&orignav=13

sorry my beast master is on a manticore BTW

i will defo go this sunday then

so more spears ?

2 movement trays of 20 ?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

That is a very cool model, and makes a great Commander for your forces.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

my m8 collects DEs and he has that model.
The beastmaster keeps falling off...
i would also invest in a pair of Bolt Throwers, they can be vey useful against massed infantry.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

love the maticore model going to use its head on my new daemon prince


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> love the maticore model going to use its head on my new daemon prince


how would you do that ?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I would also maybe look into Corsairs. Its a expensive unit to buy but shit it puts out a lot of attacks. Other than that more Spearmen and more Crossbows. I hate those things.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i know you can make some nice buidls using darkriders as troops, although i think the best bet to start of is to get some more warriors, coldones and a unit of darkriders and build the army from there trying out different units etc.. That way you have a nice core army that can be tailored to suit.

Repeater bolt throwers and magic are 2 elements that work well in every dark elf build so i would suggest investing in those as well as u will want them as they are so effective for darkelves


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've found that Dark Elves work well with the Multiple Small Units strategy. Lots of Core units with repeater crossbows seem to do quite well. They can have shields as well as the crossbows, so they're just as good fighting in combat as a unit that is just armed with hand weapons and shields (it's a 4+ save, after all, and they're Elves) but can throw out a hell of a lot of shots. Spears do well to defend the flanks and/or main lines so you don't get overrun or have your war machines kicked over too quickly. And repeater bolt throwers are.... mean. I love 'em for my High Elves, and the Druchii equivalents are identical. There's no surer way to get rid of heavy infantry like Dwarf Hammerers and Chaos Warriors than with those things.


----------

